# Gravely 7.6 diagnosis; lacking power



## WyattB (Nov 25, 2020)

Got this tractor just over a year ago. Used it cutting grass and it did great as long as the grass wasn't too tall. At some point I let the grass get long and went to cut it, only to find out the tractor didn't have the power to cut it; which obviously isn't okay. The tractor starts fine but once it stalls out takes a few minutes sitting before it will start again.
Blades are sharp, gas is good, spark is fine (though the wire is pretty worn) and compression tests well enough. (less than a pound under recommendations) I adjusted the fuel mix, made sure it was getting fuel, no vapor lock or anything. No improvement.
The previous owner said he had seals replaced and engine internals cleaned, if I recall. Searching forums like this one it seemed that replacing the capacitor in the magneto may help; but it did not. I went into the engine for an inspection and the cylinder walls are downright angular! It's amazing the thing runs, if you ask me. I imagine this needs fixing, but I've never worked with jugs; do they need replaced or can this be bored out of it? If not I will take it to the shop, buy the jug/rings and maybe a piston. Does someone make new jugs or would I rely on finding an old one in good shape?
Can anyone provide some insight on if this is the answer or if there is something else I need to look into?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't give you much insight, although there is a Gravely site that sells every part except the cylinder. But they do rebuild. It might be best to talk to a local machine shop or engine re-builder. I'll attach the link to the parts site. Maybe a read will help you decide what to do.
http://gtgravelyparts.com/7_6HP_engineparts.html
For fun!
http://www.gravelymanuals.com/pdf/Convert_76_Own_Man_0174.pdf


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Rebuild is just like a motorcycle engine with a jug. Pistons/rings available to .040 over for $75 for the set is CHEAP!!!!! Any machine shop with a boring bar can do the machining.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

yup. bring the jug to an engine machining shop. available overbore are 10,20,30,40. No sense jumping to 40 if you don't have to. Give the next guy a chance to rebuild it again after you.

the bad news is; I doubt you'll experience a massive power boost from this. In my experience stuff like this fixes a starting issue. If it can build enough compression to start, it has more than enough compression to make power. I might take another look at throttle linkages, governor function, and that type of thing.


----------

